# Tax engineers needed (IRS)



## Dleg (Nov 30, 2007)

I have never heard of this. I don't think I could stand it, personally, but the salary range looks pretty good:

IRS General Engineer


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 30, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I have never heard of this. I don't think I could stand it, personally, but the salary range looks pretty good:
> IRS General Engineer


At least they're honest -

Promotion potential: none


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 30, 2007)

I note there's no PE requirement. Is there *ANY* federal government job that requires a PE?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2007)

Not that I know of.


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 30, 2007)

ol said:


> At least they're honest -
> Promotion potential: none


at the top:

PROMOTION POTENTIAL: 13

so lucky 13 means none? gotta love the IRS


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 30, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I note there's no PE requirement. Is there *ANY* federal government job that requires a PE?


YES!!!! The head USDA engineer in each state. Also, the lead research engineers at USDA labs require it as well.

Also, they recommend their underlings get their PE so they can supplement their retirement by consulting on USDA and Army Corp. jobs.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 30, 2007)

The USDA has engineers???


----------



## PE-ness (Dec 2, 2007)

The IRS sounds like a perfect place for me. I'll bet they even require me to wear a necktie.


----------



## SSmith (Dec 3, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I note there's no PE requirement. Is there *ANY* federal government job that requires a PE?


Not in the combat developments arena where I hang my hat. The PE designation serves strictly as a differentiator on the resume. We did have one IE get his PE. That lasted a few years until he was promoted to branch chief where he lost the engineer title.


----------



## atwog (Dec 11, 2007)

No necktie, generally a real 40 hour week, and 3.9 weeks of vacation after 3 years. See http://www.wspe.org/PDF/2005-03_EP.pdf page 11 for the type of work involved.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Dec 11, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> at the top:
> PROMOTION POTENTIAL: 13
> 
> so lucky 13 means none? gotta love the IRS


Nah. It's just that the position starts at a GS-13 (SERIES &amp; GRADE: GS-0801-13/13), and the promotion potential is 13. It basically means that you can't have this position and be a GS-14 or 15. Which kinda makes sense, because most agencies have a limited number of GS-14 and 15 positions, and are reserved for upper management. But, the high-end of the GS-13 salary range overlaps with the low-end of the GS-14 range.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 11, 2007)

atwog said:


> No necktie, generally a real 40 hour week, and 3.9 weeks of vacation after 3 years. See http://www.wspe.org/PDF/2005-03_EP.pdf page 11 for the type of work involved.


Thanks for the input, atwog. Does this mean you're an IRS engineer? If so, that's cool of you to drop in and give the info. It's obviously a very unique and obscure engineering job, and very interesting to read about.

(I still don't think I could handle it, but it does sound a bit more interesting now with that background).


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> The USDA has engineers???


I work with them quite often. Several of my current projects are funded by the RUS of USDA


----------



## NCST8ENGR (Dec 26, 2007)

there's actually a position in Charlotte,NC available. sounded interesting, but would like to talk to someone that does it to see how crazy they were before applying..


----------



## SSmith (Dec 27, 2007)

NCST8ENGR said:


> there's actually a position in Charlotte,NC available. sounded interesting, but would like to talk to someone that does it to see how crazy they were before applying..


Theres no harm for applying for the position if you are remotely interested. It will take about 6 months to see if you even made the list. Even if you want the position today. a lot can change in the time and you can always decline the offer later. The joys of working for the government.


----------

